# Crappie??



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anyone have any decent crappie reports/ I fished yellow river last Sat and caught about 12 and I fished shoal a couple days before that and caught about the same but there was no size to them.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't have any reports but wish I did. I plan on trying to locate them the next 2 months. I will be fishing the black creek and mitchel river area. 
Do you know anything about this area?


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

I dont know where your launching but I used to fish under a bridge by a marina on Black Creek. It's been a long time and I dont even remember the name of it. I do remember I always caught fish though. I used 2" curly tails, mostly lighter colors such as blue/silver, bubblegum, white.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The bridge L4570 mentioned is probably the one by the "Outpost" marina and bar on Black Creek Blvd. I believe that's the same as Co. Hwy 3280 which runs from 331 near the bay to 20 over by Bruce. There is supposed to be a launch across the creek from the Outpost. That's what I have been told, but haven't checked it out. 
I haven't been a crappie guy but plan to become one over the next few months. Just bought some cold weather gear just for crappie hunting.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

L4570 said:


> I dont know where your launching but I used to fish under a bridge by a marina on Black Creek. It's been a long time and I dont even remember the name of it. I do remember I always caught fish though. I used 2" curly tails, mostly lighter colors such as blue/silver, bubblegum, white.


Thanks for the reply. I know the one u are talking about. I put in at black creek lodge. I fished it a couple times and caught fish once. I am just going to have to learn the area.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> The bridge L4570 mentioned is probably the one by the "Outpost" marina and bar on Black Creek Blvd. I believe that's the same as Co. Hwy 3280 which runs from 331 near the bay to 20 over by Bruce. There is supposed to be a launch across the creek from the Outpost. That's what I have been told, but haven't checked it out.
> I haven't been a crappie guy but plan to become one over the next few months. Just bought some cold weather gear just for crappie hunting.


You are right about the road. They were working on the ramp across the bridge a while back. It looked like they were putting a new pier in. It dosen't seem like there will be much parking.
I am sure ther are other places on the Chacta river and just need to learn them.


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

The outpost Marina is the place. I recognized it as soon as I saw the name. There is a launch right beside the Outpost. It used to be $3.00 but I'm sure inflation has gotten hold of it. If you fish there, go under the bridge to the other side and fish right in the channel in the middle of the bridge. There used to be a bunch of brush as well as the bridge pilings.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

L4570 said:


> The outpost Marina is the place. I recognized it as soon as I saw the name. There is a launch right beside the Outpost. It used to be $3.00 but I'm sure inflation has gotten hold of it. If you fish there, go under the bridge to the other side and fish right in the channel in the middle of the bridge. There used to be a bunch of brush as well as the bridge pilings.


That is what I plan on doing when I get my boat finished. I use to catch some nice fish in the winer months where I am from.
Have you done any catfishing in the area??


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Walton County has improved ramps all over the county over the past couple of years. They have several on the Choctawhatchee River. You can go to this page for an update. http://www.co.walton.fl.us/index.aspx?NID=627

Those who catfish the Choctawhatchee do very well. A possible well kept secret may be the lake in the middle of DeFuniak Springs. I know there are some big cats in there. Just today I talked to a neighbor who witnessed this week a guy who caught a huge cat. He said it was long as his leg. Was caught with a live 5 inch bream, 2 oz sinker, and cast as far as possible from shore. You won't catch a lot but they are there.
Also, this afternoon I was on the lake doing a little training on a new sonar. It's been a long time since I was on this water even though I live here. I saw what appeared to be some huge fish in three concertrations. They have to be cat or whopped bass. This lake has some 60 ft deep water.
You might post on the catfish section. There is a good bit on info there on cats.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I was by Black Creek today and the new boat launch at the bridge is complete. Parking space is limited to maybe 4 to 5 rigs. You can get blocked in if you pull all the way to the head of the lot. There is a nice dock and ramp.
The ramp at the Outpost is still there but they have the whole lot laid out for motorcycle parking. You can access the ramp if there are no bikes there, but you can't park in the lot. It would have to be out by the road. I don't know if they still allow launching there or not but the ramp was not closed off.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> I was by Black Creek today and the new boat launch at the bridge is complete. Parking space is limited to maybe 4 to 5 rigs. You can get blocked in if you pull all the way to the head of the lot. There is a nice dock and ramp.
> The ramp at the Outpost is still there but they have the whole lot laid out for motorcycle parking. You can access the ramp if there are no bikes there, but you can't park in the lot. It would have to be out by the road. I don't know if they still allow launching there or not but the ramp was not closed off.


The last time I talked to people at the out post which was a long time ago they told me there was more parking up the hill on a different lot.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm headed out to the river tomorrow with a friend and chase crappie. Weather supposed to be decent. Today was really nice but I was stuck and could not fish. Will fish somewhere around the lower Choctawhatchee tomorrow and the central river above Cow Ford next week if there is some decent weather. Went yesterday and did well. It was 24 degrees when I left the house. Brrrrrrrr Reports are that Crappie are being caught up and down the river.


----------

